# Is my stock better now?



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I re-homed all my mbunas and added some stock to hopefully make all my little guys happier. Here is what I now have. I hope this works out better than my past stocks.

1 male & 2 female German Reds
1 male & 2 female Lemon Jakes
1 male & 2 female Star Saphires
1 uncertain of sex OB.


----------



## cyclonecichlids (Sep 7, 2019)

When you mix males and females, you'll have fights over mating. In my experience, it's better to have all males or a single male with many females. But see how it goes.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also don't save fry from this tank as females crossbreed. In your place I would rehome the OB and the lemon jakes (if you can ID the jake females). Add females for the german reds and the star sapphires. They are both on the timid side so should color up well together...unlike the lemon jake and OB.

I have never had luck with trios or even quads among peacocks and other Malawi.


----------



## Whatyonameizz (Nov 16, 2019)

Me personally take OB out you dont want any cross breeds just pure f1


----------

